# La Brea



## REBerg (Oct 24, 2021)

Silly premise; lackluster writing; mediocre acting. What more could one not want?
The pilot was bad enough for me to write this one off. I suspect everything was going down from there (pun intended).


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 24, 2021)

Its Emmy Award winning entertainment.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 24, 2021)

I watched half of the first episode and skipped through the rest. Next series please!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 24, 2021)

REBerg said:


> Silly premise; lackluster writing; mediocre acting. What more could one not want?
> The pilot was bad enough for me to write this one off. I suspect everything was going down from there (pun intended).



 I was less then impressed by it.


----------

